

Robotics company unveils toys that mix science, cool - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/09191/982938-115.stm

======
pingswept
Video of yellow ape robot "running" on treadmill.

Pretty disappointing. The "running" is just rolling on wheels shaped like
arms.

[http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news.phtml/21900/megawhat-
pr...](http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/news.phtml/21900/megawhat-
prime-8-running-robot-toy.phtml)

------
TrevorJ
I'd take a Lego set over this any day of the week. Modern toys take a lot of
the creativity and imagination out of it.

------
chaostheory
So far based on the article, I don't see any of the 'science' being mixed with
cool.

What makes this more revolutionary or interesting than the toy robots that
came out years ago?

------
mmc
On top of not really seeming to help kids learn anything, these toys certainly
push some gender stereotypes. What if a girl wants a penguin that shoots
rockets and kicks soccer balls, or a boy wants a gorilla that hugs?

Call me when the robots let the kids program them.

------
ia
i couldn't help but feel a little bit sad as the creator explained all the
features... i saw it as a typical example of an adult thinking "ooh ooh, a
child would love this!!" and being miserably wrong. i don't doubt there's a
lot of cool technology that went into that toy, but it seems the translation
of that tech into something a child would want to play with was an
afterthought (or quite misguided)...

